# New Life For Saline Soil



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/crops/cover-crops/new-life-for-saline-soil


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Good information, thanks for sharing Mike.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, good article. Always figured that those areas with the white crust were "alkaline" spots.

Those locations in fields and pastures were common in the country where I grew up. Ranchers that had a preponderance of "alkaline" soils had to be cautious with their grazing stock to avoid lameness or death due to poisoning.

At least that is what I understood as a kid growing up...

Have relatives still raising cattle back there inform me that the problem is selenium poisoning that causes hair and hoof loss to cattle and horses. Not alkalinity.

Or salt.

And there's practices that'll help fill-in those blank spots!


----------

